# 나는 이 한국어 문장에 도움이 필요해요.



## piooky

Hello everyone, well I need help with this Korean sentence.


나 혼자 당신 원하고 바라며 악쓰는 거 그만두면,

차라리 다 체념하면 괜찮아질 것 같은데...

아들을 내몰고 당신을 잃을 뻔 했는데도,

So, I tried to translate this. Is this correct??


If I stop being the only one who wants and wants you,

I think it'll be better if I give up.

Even though I almost drove my son away and lost you,  >> ( this is Lost you ( husband) or lost him (her son)? )



- I'm a bit confuse with the first sentence because when I join the sentence together

나 혼자 당신 원하고 바라며 악쓰는 거 그만두면, 차라리 다 체념하면 괜찮아질 것 같은데...

The translation I got > "I think it'll be better if I give up on everything I want and wish for."


thank you !!


----------



## Peacewithyu

piooky said:


> 나 혼자 당신 원하고 바라며 악쓰는 거 그만두면, 차라리 다 체념하면 괜찮아질 것 같은데...


I can't fully understand it without context. But I think this means as below.

I think it'll be OK if I can stop shouting in anger,  which stems from me alone wanting  you, and if I'd rather give up everything.(sentence structure: ~~will OK if stop~~ and if give up~~)

'악쓰다' has two meanings: shout(yell,  scream), try very hard.



piooky said:


> Even though I almost drove my son away and lost you, >> ( this is Lost you ( husband) or lost him (her son)? )


I don' know exactly what you ask. Anyway I think 'you' means not 'her son' but the one(you) referred to in the previous sentence.


----------



## CharlesLee

piooky said:


> Hello everyone, well I need help with this Korean sentence.
> 
> 
> 나 혼자 당신 원하고 바라며 악쓰는 거 그만두면,
> 
> 차라리 다 체념하면 괜찮아질 것 같은데...
> 
> 아들을 내몰고 당신을 잃을 뻔 했는데도,
> 
> So, I tried to translate this. Is this correct??
> 
> 
> If I stop being the only one who wants and wants you,
> 
> I think it'll be better if I give up.
> 
> Even though I almost drove my son away and lost you,  >> ( this is Lost you ( husband) or lost him (her son)? )
> 
> 
> 
> - I'm a bit confuse with the first sentence because when I join the sentence together
> 
> 나 혼자 당신 원하고 바라며 악쓰는 거 그만두면, 차라리 다 체념하면 괜찮아질 것 같은데...
> 
> The translation I got > "I think it'll be better if I give up on everything I want and wish for."
> 
> 
> thank you !!


If I stop being the only one who wants and wants you,

I think it'll be better if I give up.

Even though I almost drove my son away and lost you, >> ( this is Lost you ( husband) or lost him (her son)? )

  Answer-> None of them has been lost. It could be almost lost both but didn't happen.


----------

